# Can Rogers ever take away my 6G for $30 a month plan?



## paradise (Feb 3, 2009)

Can Rogers ever take away my 6g for $30 plan? I'll be upgrading in July to the iPhone 4. Can I keep this data plan for as long as i want to stay with Rogers? I would think this would be great for if we can ever stream real tv to our phones. Or for when the time comes that all calls are made thru data.


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

As far as I'm aware, but don't quote me, they can't take away your data plan on their own; however, if you decide to do any major changes that affect the data plan, they may be able to remove it. But what I'm talking about is more or less you changing data plans. Once it's gone, it's gone for good.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

paradise said:


> Can Rogers ever take away my 6g for $30 plan? I'll be upgrading in July to the iPhone 4. Can I keep this data plan for as long as i want to stay with Rogers? I would think this would be great for if we can ever stream real tv to our phones. Or for when the time comes that all calls are made thru data.


Yes they can if you say one more nasty thing about them!
Shame on you!
:lmao:


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I believe they can after your contract ends.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I have faith in Robber's ability to PO every customer they've ever had and ever will have.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

paradise said:


> Can Rogers ever take away my 6g for $30 plan?


From my cold, dead hands...




(Well, Fido anyway...)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

CAN they?

Yes, they absolutely can. For any reason at all. You seem to be under the impression you have some rights -- you don't.

WILL they?

Probably not as long as you keep paying.


----------



## EggWhite (Feb 1, 2009)

Of course they can, even if your under a contract. All they would need to do is give you 30 days (I think that's the number) to exit your contract without paying an early cancellation fee. 

Usually they just wait for you to make any change to your account to get rid of it, or wait till your out of contract to make the change, but they don't have to. Its the wonderfully world on one sided contracts where you are bound to them, but they have clauses to make changes at anytime.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

I don't know about Rogers, but I've been with Bell for 8 years now and have had the same plan the entire time. They've informed me I need to get a new plan, which means a new contract, and try to bribe me with a new phone, but I refused and bought a new phone outright (cheaper than changing my plan). What they've done is started to charge that lovely network fee, and have upped it twice hoping I'll change my mind. Sorry, but why would I want to pay $30 more to talk half the time???

My only gripe is I would like the iPhone, and can get it for "free" with my credits IF I change plans. I don't think it's worth it though since I don't and won't use data.

So, what am I saying? They won't really force, you but they'll probably try to entice or push you toward letting it go.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

EggWhite said:


> Of course they can, even if your under a contract. All they would need to do is give you 30 days (I think that's the number) to exit your contract without paying an early cancellation fee.
> 
> Usually they just wait for you to make any change to your account to get rid of it, or wait till your out of contract to make the change, but they don't have to. Its the wonderfully world on one sided contracts where you are bound to them, but they have clauses to make changes at anytime.


I don't believe you are correct about this. A contract is a contract, or why sign one? They cannot arbitrarily change the terms of your contract without your express consent, otherwise you no longer have a contract, and you should be free to take the item which you are in the process of purchasing under specific terms and conditions to another carrier without incurring a penalty. If you wish to change the terms of the contract, that's another story, and you would pay the penalty. So if one of the conditions when you signed the three-year contract is that you are entitled to use up to 6GB a month of data for $30, for example, then that condition must remain in place for the three years, whether the carrier likes it or not. I mean, they're the ones that set up to entice you, did they not? To change the terms part way through your contract would be obvious bait-and-switch false advertising. FWIW, three years is a hell of a long time in the world of gadgets and gizmos to get someone to commit to. Canadian carriers are lucky that Canadian people go along with it. Two tears is the status quo in the U, S and A.


----------



## EggWhite (Feb 1, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> I don't believe you are correct about this. A contract is a contract, or why sign one? They cannot arbitrarily change the terms of your contract without your express consent, otherwise you no longer have a contract, and you should be free to take the item which you are in the process of purchasing under specific terms and conditions to another carrier without incurring a penalty. If you wish to change the terms of the contract, that's another story, and you would pay the penalty. So if one of the conditions when you signed the three-year contract is that you are entitled to use up to 6GB a month of data for $30, for example, then that condition must remain in place for the three years, whether the carrier likes it or not. I mean, they're the ones that set up to entice you, did they not? To change the terms part way through your contract would be obvious bait-and-switch false advertising. FWIW, three years is a hell of a long time in the world of gadgets and gizmos to get someone to commit to. Canadian carriers are lucky that Canadian people go along with it. Two tears is the status quo in the U, S and A.


If you read the contact Rogers/Bell always add clauses to allow them to make changes. They do have to give you X number of days (I think 30 Days) for you to then exit the contact since they have changed it on you without paying any early termination fee. Or in some cases you can say no and stay with your old plan. But if you don't within that time you are then locked back in for the remainder of the time with the new terms. Here is a quick quote from the TOS I found for rogers. They do have to follow some rules, its not like they can just send you a bill for 2x as much and not tell you. But don't be tricked into thinking the contract is not completely one sided. They don't do it regularly to avoid the horrible press they would get, but they could.



> Unless otherwise specified in the Service Agreement, we may change, at any time, any charges, features, content, programming, structure or any other aspects of the Services, as well as any term or provision of the Service Agreement, upon notice to you. If you do not accept a change to the Services, your sole remedy is to terminate the Service Agreement and the Services provided under the Service Agreement, within 30 days of your receipt of our notice of change to the Services (unless we specify a different notice period), by providing us with advance notice of termination pursuant to Section 31.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

EggWhite said:


> If you read the contact Rogers/Bell always add clauses to allow them to make changes. They do have to give you X number of days (I think 30 Days) for you to then exit the contact since they have changed it on you without paying any early termination fee. Or in some cases you can say no and stay with your old plan. But if you don't within that time you are then locked back in for the remainder of the time with the new terms. Here is a quick quote from the TOS I found for rogers. They do have to follow some rules, its not like they can just send you a bill for 2x as much and not tell you. But don't be tricked into thinking the contract is not completely one sided. They don't do it regularly to avoid the horrible press they would get, but they could.


When they make changes during the life of your contract, they should be notifying you by registered mail to make sure that you are aware of and are in agreement with the changes. Posting changes on a website is not good enough. How do they prove you know about the changes in order to establish when the 30 days commences? How does one prove date of awareness? It seems to me we seem to too easily accept that these phone companies are somehow above the law. Would the situation work in reverse? If you wanted to make a change to your contract status, could you just send them an e-mail and assume they have 30 days to protest if they don't like it? Cell companies are still bound by rules of law whether they choose to accept this or not.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> When they make changes during the life of your contract, they should be notifying you by registered mail to make sure that you are aware of and are in agreement with the changes. Posting changes on a website is not good enough. How do they prove you know about the changes in order to establish when the 30 days commences? How does one prove date of awareness? It seems to me we seem to too easily accept that these phone companies are somehow above the law. Would the situation work in reverse? If you wanted to make a change to your contract status, could you just send them an e-mail and assume they have 30 days to protest if they don't like it? Cell companies are still bound by rules of law whether they choose to accept this or not.


Because you receive your bill. Thats how they tell you.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Rogers will never take away my 6GB / $25 plan. The retentions plan I have with them is unbeatable by any other provider, and if I lost my data / voice plan, I would say goobye to Rogers.


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a question to those with a 6GB plan... How close to the 6GB do you come in a month?

My wife and I each have an iphone, and we share 1GB a month with Bell. Our highest monthly data usage so far has been 300MB, so I'm wondering how close people come to the 6GB. 

Cheers,


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

lyonsnet said:


> Just a question to those with a 6GB plan... How close to the 6GB do you come in a month?
> 
> My wife and I each have an iphone, and we share 1GB a month with Bell. Our highest monthly data usage so far has been 300MB, so I'm wondering how close people come to the 6GB.
> 
> Cheers,


With regular usage, like email, surfing and occasionally watching Youtube video, you will never come close to 6GB's. It's a lot of data. I found the only way to use a lot is by streaming audio. 

The most I ever used on my 3GS was 3.4 GB's, and that was streaming lots of audio. Just to give you an idea, I've been "sharing" my plan with my iPad, and still only have used about 1.5 GB's. 

The advantage to 6GB's is using Tethering, to tether to your laptop, or if you "jailbreak" tether to the iPad. 

1GB is usually more than enough for just using it regularly to surf, check emails...etc.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

lyonsnet said:


> Just a question to those with a 6GB plan... How close to the 6GB do you come in a month?
> 
> My wife and I each have an iphone, and we share 1GB a month with Bell. Our highest monthly data usage so far has been 300MB, so I'm wondering how close people come to the 6GB.
> 
> Cheers,


I used 1.1GB last month, though I watched 2 hockey games via cbc hnic app, and listened to the play by play on another with the justin.tv app (was driving at the time). This was my highest usage to date.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I just did a price break down for all national carriers offering iPhones on my blog (The Blog of an Educated Squirrel). Man the contracts out there really suck compared to that 6GB plan. I am really hoping the carriers provide something similar to that 6GB plan this time around at launch. Has anyone heard anything about special launch plans?
~S


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

FeXL said:


> I have faith in Robber's ability to PO every customer they've ever had and ever will have.


Robbers... hehe I call them Robgers lol


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

lyonsnet said:


> Just a question to those with a 6GB plan... How close to the 6GB do you come in a month?
> 
> My wife and I each have an iphone, and we share 1GB a month with Bell. Our highest monthly data usage so far has been 300MB, so I'm wondering how close people come to the 6GB.
> 
> Cheers,


I use 80-90% of my 6gb every month. My data goes mostly to streaming internet radio, and a little youtube.


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

irontree said:


> I use 80-90% of my 6gb every month. My data goes mostly to streaming internet radio, and a little youtube.


Streaming internet radio... What app you using for that?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I take mine to the limit because I tether a lot. My best month was 5.9Gig. I monitor my usage of course.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

iKevin said:


> Streaming internet radio... What app you using for that?



I use WunderRadio. I love it because it can play in the background of my Touch and I can surf with a different browser than Safari and check email.

WunderRadio


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

iKevin said:


> Streaming internet radio... What app you using for that?


I use WunderRadio mostly but I also use SimplifyMedia to stream from my home computer


----------

